# Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg



## Bratfischangler (11. April 2017)

https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...nicht-mehr-angeln-8130805.html#idAnchComments

#q

*Aktualisierung Redaktion 12.04. 2017*​






*Rotenburgs Bürgermeister betont „positive Dinge“

Nach Peta-Kritik und Debatte: Angeln bleibt im Ferienprogramm*
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...515/angeln-bleibt-ferienprogramm-8135719.html

Das ging aber schnell, dass hier den PETAnern Grenzen aufgezeigt wurde.

Ich gratuliere dem Angelsportvereins Wümme und dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen.

*GUTE ARBEIT!!!*

Venceremos!


----------



## iXware (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...nicht-mehr-angeln-8130805.html#idAnchComments
> 
> #q



Ich glaub ich dreh gerade durch, das kann doch wohl nicht war sein. Aber bei der SPD ist das genausowenig verwunderlich wie bei den Grünen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*






Danke fürs einstellen, Bratfischangler!!

War gestern unterwegs den ganzen Tag, da ist es schon zu sehen, dass dennoch solceh Artikel bei uns eingestellt werden.
Herzlichen DANK!!


Interessant finde ich den Satz aus dem Artikel, dass man, bevor es juristische Auseinandersetzungen gäbe, das Schnupper-angeln wie den Übernachtungsabend mit Angeln und Zelten, aus dem Kinderferienprogramm streiche...

Hab ausm Kopp jetzt keine Ahnung wie das rechtlich aussieht.

Aber da der Anglerverband Niedersachsen als einer der wenigen Landesverbände an dieser Geschichte dran, setzen sich auch Juristen mit der Sache auseinander..
Siehe Facebookseite Anglerverband Niedeersachsen:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/posts/1319418678139248

Vielleicht gibts ja ne Möglichkeit für Verband oder Verein zu klagen - DAS würde mir zugegeben gefallen für diese kultur-, menschen-, angler- und jugendfeindliche Stadt, wenn die wg. "Vermeidung Anzeigen" dann genau eine kriegen würden !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Hat schon seinen Grund auch für mich, dass ich da PETA als erste genannt hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326708


----------



## iXware (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

@Thomas,

ich glaube auch, das mit der Klage wäre der richtige Weg, aber die Anglerverbände müssen so auch viel mehr in die Öffentlichkeit ge durch Informationen in den Medien wie Fernsehen, Internet, Kino, Zeitungen, auch in den Gemeinde- Stadt- und Kreisräten  - überall da wo Peta ist, müssen die Angler auch sein.
Ich sehe nur ein Problem: Die Verbände werden die Ausgaben nicht tätigen wollen.
Aber man muß sich im Krieg halt auf genau in das gleiche Schlachtfeld begeben wie der Gegner. sonst gibts halt nur nen Schattenkampf - nur wer macht das den Verbänden begreiflich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Der AVN ist da ja aktiv, wie man sieht.

Der Rheinische hat u. a. deswegen Krach mit dem DAFV bekommen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326714):

Und die Verbände aus Bayern, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und Thüringen hatten sich zumindest dem AVN angeschlossen:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/599-peta-will-angelags-verbieten.html

Dass natürlich in den Verbänden nach Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche viel nachzuholen ist und lange nicht alle soweit und so aktiv sind wieder AVN, ist leider auch so...

Und Frau Dr.s Devise war immer, wenn man nix über PETA sagt und nix gegen PETA unternimmt, bekommen sie nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit. Auch wenn der DAFV das versucht (siehe oben, Klatsche vom Rheinischen) nun zu relativieren, dürfte die Aussage auf unsere damalige Anfrage wesentlich näher an der Realität liegen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Zumindest nähe als die beim DAFV nun von der Basis getriebene "Wahrheitsbiegung" in Bezug auf PETA..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Kick in the Ass" of Frau Dr.*
> 
> Folgendes Zitat aus der Meldung ist dann aber mehr als interessant:
> _Der DAFV steht in vollem Umfang hinter der PM des RHFV. Nicht ohne Grund wurde diese auch bereits vor drei Wochen auf der Seite des Dachverbands veröffentlicht._
> ...


----------



## Der_rheinangler (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Die meisten Leute in diesem Land (oder zu mindest in den meisten Regionen) haben einfach zu wenige ernsthafte Probleme und aus Langeweile kommen sie dann auf die Idee dass es schlecht ist wenn Kinder angeln gehen und meine  dagegen vorgehen zu müssen um sich doch noch irgendwie zu profilieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Das ist leider keine Langeweile bei denen, sondern in meinen Augen Lebensinhalt weltfremder, spendensammelnder Tierrechtssektierer..


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich den Satz aus dem Artikel, dass man, bevor es juristische Auseinandersetzungen gäbe, das Schnupper-angeln wie den Übernachtungsabend mit Angeln und Zelten, aus dem Kinderferienprogramm streiche...


Noch schlimmer ist doch das Stetement:
_Bürgermeister Weber begründet die Absage der Kurse, die schon seit über  20 Jahren in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Angelsportverein Rotenburg  durchgeführt würden, vor allem damit, *einer Diskussion aus dem Weg gehen  zu wollen, die nicht gewonnen werden könne*._

Der Rechtsstaat auf dem Rückzug. Legale Angebote werden abgeblasen, weil eine radikale Randgruppe den moral-ethischen Handlungsmaßstab vorgibt.

Ernsthaft: das ist richtig erschreckend!
Das würde ich sogar als Nichtangler & Angelgegner so sehen.
Denn genauso könnten auch AFD+Pegida das Recht beanspruchen, als Minderheit die Meinungsführerschaft beanspruchen zu wollen.
(Nur ein Beispiel, keine politische Diskussion bitte).


----------



## Deep Down (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

So so, da hat man im Umkehrschluß 20 Jahre lang in der Emphatie gestörte Kinder erzeugt!

Die Stadt Rothenburg geht keiner Auseinandersetzung aus dem Wege, sondern lässt sich in ihrer jahrelang praktizierten erfolgreichen sozialen Vielfalt und Arbeit bevormunden!

Eine Auseinandersetzung die man nicht gewinnen kann? Eher eine Auseinandersetzung, die man nicht verlieren kann!

Das ist ein willfähriges Einknicken!

Aber, es nütz nichts hier nur seinen Dampf abzulassen, es hilft nur offener Protest bei und gegenüber der Stadt selbst einzulegen!

Hier sollte man dafür Argumente sammeln und Vorgehensweisen vermitteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

In Osnabrück heute Ratssitzung.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Osnabrück findet heute die Ratssitzung statt.
> Angeblich große Mehrheit für Ferienpassangeln in (fast) allen Fraktionen.
> 
> Ob die Verwaltungsleitung das interessiert, ist aber die andere Frage..



Wenn die Verwaltung das wieder zurücknimmt, steht Rotenburg aber auch nett unter Zugzwang..

Ich bleibe dran..


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



iXware schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> 
> ich glaube auch, das mit der Klage wäre der richtige Weg, aber die Anglerverbände müssen so auch viel mehr in die Öffentlichkeit ge durch Informationen in den Medien wie Fernsehen, Internet, Kino, Zeitungen, auch in den Gemeinde- Stadt- und Kreisräten  - überall da wo Peta ist, müssen die Angler auch sein.
> Ich sehe nur ein Problem: Die Verbände werden die Ausgaben nicht tätigen wollen.
> Aber man muß sich im Krieg halt auf genau in das gleiche Schlachtfeld begeben wie der Gegner. sonst gibts halt nur nen Schattenkampf - nur wer macht das den Verbänden begreiflich?



Eine Auseinandersetzung mit Peta und ihren Ideologien sind der DAFV und die LFV finanziell und auch idiologisch nicht gewappnet.
(Polemik an)
Auch fehlt die Bereitschaft eines jeden Anglers dazu sich "nackt" vor dem Brandenburgertor auf den Boden zu schmeissen. 
 (Polemik aus)
Ein Kampf gegen solche Idiologien ist mit guten Argumenten nicht zu gewinnen.

Erkennt man wenn man sich die Kommentare auf Facebook anschaut.
Absolut Menschenfeindlich!


----------



## iXware (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Osnabrück heute Ratssitzung.
> 
> Wenn die Verwaltung das wieder zurücknimmt, steht Rotenburg aber auch nett unter Zugzwang..
> 
> Ich bleibe dran..



ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber von den 50 Stadträten sind 13 von der SPD und 9 von den Grünen...  dazu der SPD-Bürgermeister.... ich hab da so meine Befürchtung...

ist hier jemand aus Oldenburg, der zur Stadtratssitzung geht? das wird doch hoffentlich im Öffentlichen Teil der Sitzung behandelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Es dürften aber nur die GRÜNEN sein, die da nicht (fast) komplett dahinter stehen, obwohls bei denen auch langsam durchsickert, dass die Stadt hier GEGEN KINDER vorgeht..


----------



## GandRalf (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Wie schon im anderen Thread: Heute ist lediglich eine Ausschusssitzung.
Die Ratssitzung ist am 25.4.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

merci!!!!!! 
>Danke für Info!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

ICH WILL JA NICHT MECKERN ABER AUTOS AUFBRECHEN IST BESSER WIE ANGELN......was ist das für ne welt geworden....


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Habe den Bericht gestern gelesen und hatte gleich nen Blutdruck jenseits aller gesunden Grenzen.

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, was das größere Problem ist.
Die PETRA oder arbeitsscheue Kommunalpolitiker die sich lieber dümmlich grinsend beim 195 Geburtstag von Oma Gertrud ablichten lassen, anstatt sich FÜR Belange der Bürger EINZUSETZEN.

Wird natürlich nicht getan, denn das ist unbequem und kostet Arbeit.
Außerdem könnte man sich bei künftigen Koalitionspartnern nen Schiefer einziehen.

Alleine die Aussage, dass man sich nicht in diese unbequeme Lage bringen möchte zu prozessieren. ......ich bekomm jetzt schon wieder Blutdruck #q

So gewinnt dieser Spendensammelverein. Such Dir die Dummen und Schwachen, danach kippt auch der Rest.

Kann man denn nicht rechtlich gegen diese alternativbegabten Tierrechtsaffen vorgehen?
Im Grunde diffamieren die eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe als grausame Tierschänder und beschätigen die Gerichte mit tausenden erfolglosen Klagen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Und der nächste "Chef" der keine EIER hat outet sich.....
 Dann soll er demnächst mit Rock und Strumpfhose zur Arbeit gehen, diese Waschlappen...


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass diese PETRA nur NEUN stimmberechtigte Vollmitglieder in Deutschland hat, wovon nur FÜNF auch in Deutschland leben, ist es noch viel unverständlicher, dass man sich von einer solchen Minderheit so gängeln lässt.


----------



## gründler (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass diese PETRA nur NEUN stimmberechtigte Vollmitglieder in Deutschland hat, wovon nur FÜNF auch in Deutschland leben, ist es noch viel unverständlicher, dass man sich von einer solchen Minderheit so gängeln lässt.




http://www.gerati.de/ueber-uns/

http://www.gerati.de/2014/07/14/gerati-wir-stellen-uns-vor/

http://www.gerati.de/2014/07/22/warum-indonesien-ist-diese-webseite-serioes/

#h


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Das sollte man so nicht sehen und schon gar nicht missverstehen!

Diese Organisationsform, die die ganzen "Jünger, Anhänger, Fans & Follower" zwar als Spender, Akteure & Multiplikatoren (also dummes, arbeitendes, zahlendes Fußvolk) nutzt,
ansonsten aber draußen lässt, ist natürlich extrem schlagkräftig.

Da hat keiner mitzureden, 
was Ziele, finanzielle Mittel & deren Verwendung, Transparenz, Verantwortung, etc. angeht.

Für ein sektenartiges Gebilde mit radikalen Ansichten ist diese Organisationsform perfekt!


----------



## Riesenangler (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

So was nennt man Feigheit vor dem Feind und wurde vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mit dem Tot durch erschießen bestraft. Erschießen muss nicht sein( wer macht denn sonst die Sauerei weg), aber öffentlich verprügeln muss doch wohl drin sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Aktualisierung Redaktion 12.04. 2017







*Rotenburgs Bürgermeister betont „positive Dinge“

Nach Peta-Kritik und Debatte: Angeln bleibt im Ferienprogramm*
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...515/angeln-bleibt-ferienprogramm-8135719.html

Das ging aber schnell, dass hier den PETAnern Grenzen aufgezeigt wurde.

Ich gratuliere dem Angelsportvereins Wümme und dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen.

*GUTE ARBEIT!!!*

Venceremos!


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Rotenburgs Bürgermeister betont „positive Dinge“
> 
> Nach Peta-Kritik und Debatte: Angeln bleibt im Ferienprogramm*
> https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...515/angeln-bleibt-ferienprogramm-8135719.html
> ...



Der biegt sich offenbar auch immer nach dem Wind.
Politiker halt...#d


----------



## Deep Down (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Astreine Entscheidung und der Bürgermeisterin von Scheeßel ein virtueller Blumenstrauß!

Das hat Signalwirkung für Osnabrück!

Gruß an Peta! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Hoffentlich!!


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Ja, man könnte hocherfreut sein ...bin ich aber nicht. |kopfkrat

Nicht nur, weil die Abschaffung aus dem Ferienprogramm so einfach von statten ging & es immer wieder passieren wird;
und der Bürgermeister sich biegsamer darstellt als jede Never-crack-Rute 
_(Gott, wie peinlich, solch ein ekelhafter Wendehals! Wenn er wenigstens eingestehen würde, falsch gelegen zu haben, das würde wenigstens etwas Rückgrat zeigen).

_Mir geht auch auf den Sack, dass wir alle 
-Verbände, Angler, auch ich selbst teilweise- 
uns in dem Argumentationskrieg so fürchterlich rechtfertigen.
_"Angler sind Naturschützer, Anglerverbände sind oft größte Naturschutzverbände, Angler machen eine Prüfung und sind geschult,... blablabla-gesülz"_

Ok, damit so dumme Verwaltungshansels, 
regionale Politiker gleich welcher Couleur, 
die von nichts eine Ahnung haben,
überhaupt hinhören, 
fährt man halt alles auf was man hat und was sich irgendwie toll anhört, 
aber trotzdem...
verdammte Kacke,
*wir müssten uns nicht rechtfertigen müssen 
um zu Angeln!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



kati48268 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem...
> verdammte Kacke,
> *wir müssten uns nicht rechtfertigen müssen
> um zu Angeln!*



Stimmt schon - aber denk Dir, das wär bei Weser-Ems passiert - dass da verbandseitig nix passiert wäre, da hätt ich gewettet;-)


----------



## Deep Down (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Tja, diesen Weg muss man aber nun als Schadensbeseitigung bestreiten und endlich scheint das den Anglern mal zu gelingen! Es trägt also Früchte!


----------



## BERND2000 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _(Gott, wie peinlich, solch ein ekelhafter Wendehals! Wenn er wenigstens eingestehen würde, falsch gelegen zu haben, das würde wenigstens etwas Rückgrat zeigen).
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
 #6#c#6

 Nein eigentlich sollten wir uns nicht rechtfertigen müssen, aber manch einer dieser Verwaltungshansels, warum und wofür er sein Gehalt bekommt.

 Nicht selten folgen Sie dem der am lautesten seinen Willer versucht zu bekommen, weil sie so Ruhe erhalten.
 Selbst kleinste Gruppierungen können da, gewaltig Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Macht den Mitmenschen klar was Peta will und ist.
 Die meisten halten sie für so etwas wie den netten Tierschutzverein der das Tierheim betreut.

 Es ist eine aber eine Organisation die uns zu etwas erziehen möchte, was Richtung  Veganer geht, der nicht einmal mehr Haustiere hält.
 (Von vermenschlichten Haustiere mit Menschenrechten vielleicht einmal abgesehen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Ich finde es erstklassig, dass gezeigt wurde, dass da nur massiver öffentlicher Druck hilft - nicht umsosnt wird im Artikel auf hunderte Kommentare in den sozialen Netzwerken und Leserbriefe hingewiesen.

Nur so gehts - Druck, wehren, kämpfen!


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Erstaunlich ist , dass die Angler und auch der AVN Druck machen.
DAFV? Andere LFV?  
Kein zusammenhalten..nothing.
Alle LFV haben Facebook Accounts. Stellungnahmen?
Von den Verbänden kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.
Kämpfen tun die Angler..zusammen.

Traurig...lesen darf man von Happach- Kasachstan....Aufgabe der Länder und entsprechende LFV. Nix DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kämpfen tun die Angler..zusammen.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308

Anglerverbände und Angler  - Topp....

Organisierte Sport- und Angelfischervervände im DAFV  - Flop.........


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308
> 
> Anglerverbände und Angler  - Topp....
> 
> Organisierte Sport- und Angelfischervervände im DAFV  - Flop.........




Ja, absolut. 
Sollte den LFV und DAFV sehr nachdenklich machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



iXware schrieb:


> ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber von den 50 Stadträten sind 13 von der SPD und 9 von den Grünen...  dazu der SPD-Bürgermeister.... ich hab da so meine Befürchtung...
> 
> ist hier jemand aus Oldenburg, der zur Stadtratssitzung geht? das wird doch hoffentlich im Öffentlichen Teil der Sitzung behandelt?


Fehler von mir, Osnabrück ist ein CDUler!!!


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

.......und in Limburg kommt "Fuchs Du hast die Gans gestohlen" nach Ostern wieder ins Glockenspielprogramm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Auch Nordhorn zeigt den PETAnern den Finger:
https://gn-online.de/nachrichten/stadt-nordhorn-haelt-am-angeln-fuer-kinder-fest-189613.html

Es wäre zwar in Nordhorn die Reaktion Osnabrücks auf Petas Forderung bekannt (wie auch Rotenburg, denke ich, das hier werden die auch mitbekommen haben). Folgen wollten die Nordhorner der Argumentation aber nicht.

Die Angler würden das alles gut und rechtmäßig organisieren und durchführen,  so dass es keinen Grund für die von den PETAnern verlangte Absage gäbe...

Passt.
Topp!

Venceremos!


----------



## gründler (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Wenn ich jetzt nen Job beim BV hätte,würde ich mich fragen warum ich noch da sitze..........

Was aber mal wieder beweißt wozu brauch man diesen noch? Oder kam von da irgendwelche Unterstützung?

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nen Job beim BV hätte,würde ich mich fragen warum ich noch da sitze..........



Wenn die so viel Grips hätten, dass sie sich das fragen würden bei sowas, wären sie auch gut genug für nen richtigen Job bei einer seriösen Firma und müssten nicht beim DAFV ihr Dasein fristen und dahinvegetieren/veganern........
:g:g:g


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die so viel Grips hätten, dass sie sich das fragen würden bei sowas, wären sie auch gut genug für nen richtigen Job bei einer seriösen Firma und müssten nicht beim DAFV ihr Dasein fristen und dahinvegetieren/veganern........
> :g:g:g



Die haben Grips.
Sonst würden sie diesen Job nicht machen.

Niemand bekommt soviel Beachtung in seinem Job fürs nix tun.
Schmücken sich mit Titeln, gehen auf Veranstaltungen und lassen sich alles bezahlen bzw. Fressen für Lullu etc..

Frau Dr. Hapach - Kasachstan schmückt sich mit dem DAFV Präsi Titel.

Muss ja etwas besonderes sein DAFV Vorstandsmitglied zu sein.

Und wer zahlt dies? Na, die LFV und deren Angler.

Geiler Nebenjob...fürs nichts tun so.

Kassieren dafür wahrscheinlich noch eine Ehrenamtspauschale etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Sie ist ja nur Ehrenamtlerin und macht da keinen Job...

Ging ja um die mit Job (Hauptamtler)...


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie ist ja nur Ehrenamtlerin und macht da keinen Job...
> 
> Ging ja um die mit Job (Hauptamtler)...



Du glaubst gar nicht wieviel Geld man ehrenamtl. abgreifen kann.

Aus Spass wird die Dame sich den Job nicht an tun. Auch dieser komische Clown aus W-E....welcher offenbar überall mitmischen muss macht dies nicht uneigennützig.

Da fällt immer etwas ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Ich weiss ja, was die kriegen im DAFV als Ehrenamntler...

Das macht keiner wegen dem Geld, DAS kann ich Dir versichern.

Deswegen haben sie ja auch nur solche Loser....

Für die Kröten würd ich keinen Tag im Monat was tun..


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja, was die kriegen im DAFV als Ehrenamntler...
> 
> Das macht keiner wegen dem Geld, DAS kann ich Dir versichern.
> 
> ...



Dann für die persönliche Lobby.

In Politikerkreisen macht so ein Lebenslauf etwas her...

oder warum wollte die dame unbedingt zu den Honigsammlern? Aus Liebe zum Honig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Sharpo schrieb:


> oder warum wollte die dame unbedingt zu den Honigsammlern? Aus Liebe zum Honig?


weil halt doch was fehlt....


> Wenn die so viel Grips hätten,


:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Das ist ein Bürgermeisterlein aber angefressen, dass man ihm auf die Schliche kam und das öffentlich machte in Rotenburg:
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...120515/vollkommen-realitaetsfern-8138267.html

Mit gefällt das - Druck hilft!!!


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Ja, das übliche Rückzugsgefecht, _"ich war doch immer auf der Sieger-Seite, hat wieder keiner verstanden"_.


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...nicht-mehr-angeln-8130805.html#idAnchComments



Tja, so fing es aber an und erst die Proteste führten offenbar zum Umdenken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Auch in Osnabrück wieder Ferienpaßangeln!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4655670#post4655670


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

;-)))
https://www.rotenburger-rundschau.d...-scheesseler-kinderferienprogramm-119302.html

Von gestern.....


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

#6

Hier fehlt nun ein Smiley, der sich die Hose runterzieht
und den Vollmond zeigt.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr im Ferienprogramm Rotenburg*

Frau Dr. Breining sollte vllt bei ihren "Leisten" bleiben und sich nicht wieder und wieder als Hobbypsychologin versuchen! Das ist bereits nicht überzeugend!


----------

